# Mount Sunapee



## Boston Bulldog (Sep 15, 2012)

What is the opinion about this place around here? I grew up on the ski team here, and even though it may be pretty flat area and is over groomed, it still is a special place to me. What are your experiences at Sunapee? Plus Flying Goose is one of the best mogul trails in the east (My opinion)


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 15, 2012)

Not a fan.

Flying Goose one of the best mogul trails in the east? Are you trolling or have you just not skied a lot of other mountains? Unless your definition of best is a straight trail with 2/3 coverage of seeded bumps, in which case it would get high marks. Not saying there is anything wrong with that, I think the east needs more of that type of thing. But I don't think I'd put Flying Goose in my top 100 of best mogul trails in the east.


----------



## hammer (Sep 15, 2012)

Good solid intermediate groomers...much better appreciated when it isn't busy. Nice views.  Great snowmaking and grooming.

I'm fine with the place but I stay away on Saturdays and holiday weeks if I have alternatives.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Sep 15, 2012)

I find Flying goose to be a really enjoyable trail. I like the pitch and the crew does a really good job maintaining them.i guess that being a Sunapee skier really biased my opinion. And yes, i'm more of a seeded bumps guys so that also explains why such  high ranking. I'd say Flying Goose is top 15. If i wasn't biased it would probably hover around top 50.

On another note, i see that you are the Snow way guy. I understand your sunapee hate as this past year was a real dud. Possibly try skiing sunapee again on a better year. The glades are decent and they leave North peak ungroomed most of the time. I think that you would enjoy it a little better. They also have  bumps on liftline and Cataract. The cataract glades are really nice after a good storm. One complaint that i do have about Sunapee is this souless feel that developed around 5 years ago. they are really trying to sell it off as a resort not just a ski area. they even went as far as to make a summer "Adventure park" ugh...


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 15, 2012)

As you mentioned over groomed and they always seem to leave trails closed after storms for some reason until they are groomed.

I actually used to like it more more it was run by the State. Price to fun ratio is just too low now for me to go there. Maybe I mean too high. Anyway it cost more than it is worth.

Seeded bumps are not for me - I like them natural. There blacks besides the glades are really only blues. I do like dare ya and Double dare ya if and when they are ever open.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 15, 2012)

hate the parking


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 15, 2012)

I can see your really enjoying Flying Goose if you prefer seeded over natural. The pitch is very good and that little trail pod was the only thing I enjoyed about Sunapee during my one and only visit.



Boston Bulldog said:


> One complaint that i do have about Sunapee is this souless feel that developed around 5 years ago. they are really trying to sell it off as a resort not just a ski area. they even went as far as to make a summer "Adventure park" ugh...


I never skied it during its state run days... but the Okemo treatment was very apparent. Very strange for an area without lodging... though the Meullers did seem to have the backdoor strategy which blew up in their faces, and rightly so.

Sunapee does what it does well and is perhaps a victim of its own success, no one goes there any more style. While I know I didn't get to take the full measure of Sunapee in one trip without any glades online, I took measure enough to know that I don't care to return to see what I missed... just too much Okemo vibe. Not that there is anything wrong with that, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Sep 15, 2012)

One thing that would greatly improve Sunapee was if they went ahead with putting in the Cataract Triple. That would open up the area to the left of the cataract glades and some steep terrain (by Sunapee standards) Plus it would move more skiers out of the Sunbowl preventing you from getting stuck at the quad.


----------



## Nick (Sep 15, 2012)

Boston Bulldog said:


> What is the opinion about this place around here? I grew up on the ski team here, and even though it may be pretty flat area and is over groomed, it still is a special place to me. What are your experiances at Sunapee? Plus Flying Goose is one of the best mogul trails in the east (My opinion)



Welcome to the boards  Boston Bulldog!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Nick! I lurked around here for a while, but today I finally decided to sign up!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> hate the parking



unless you get there early, in which case it is the best in the East next to Stowe's Gondi lots.  

I'll agree with the OP on Flying Goose being a great bump run.  Seeded bumps aren't for everyone, but the Goose when it's in good shape is definitely one of the better seeded bump runs in the east.  For bumpers who just want to rip a consistent zipper line for 500 vert or so, you really can't do much better.  Perfect pitch and just the right length.  I'd be thrilled if my current home mountain of Gunstock offered something even half as good.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2012)

I was a NH Breakout Passholder in 2005-2006 (Cannon, Sunapee, Gunstocks).  That season sucked but Sunapee made snow and groomed well.  It is what it is and it was fun for a season.  Friendly staff.  Nice views.  Good cruisers.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2012)

And yeah, North Peak was fun.  Small cadre of racers and experts and fun terrain.


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 16, 2012)

Boston Bulldog said:


> What is the opinion about this place around here? ....it may be *pretty flat area and is over groomed...*QUOTE]
> 
> I think you answered your own question on what a lot of people think of Sunapee.  It is an easy day trip from the Boston area, does a great job grooming but there is really not much challenging or memorable terrain.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 16, 2012)

Hike Sunapee today with the wife.  Got a view of the entrance to the Beck's Glades.  Actually two of them, entrances that is.  I think they were cut last year and were not open this year.  Maybe wrong.  They may be interesting.  

Sunapee is what it is. Novice to intermediate.  There are some interesting things if you venture off the map though.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Sep 16, 2012)

Beck Brook glades were cut last year. they look pretty fun, but are pretty short. triple them up with Ridge glades and Dare ya and it would be one epic run.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 16, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> unless you get there early, in which case it is the best in the East next to Stowe's Gondi lots.


yeah, i'm not a morning person.


----------



## MadPadraic (Sep 17, 2012)

Best sub 2 hour mountain from my house. It gets very crowded, but the most enjoyable terrain has some of the least traffic.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 17, 2012)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Beck Brook glades were cut last year. they look pretty fun, but are pretty short. triple them up with Ridge glades and Dare ya and it would be one epic run.




The "Dare Ya's" are all of three turns. Not worth unless there are freshies.

BTW You can ski the tree island between Ridge and Outer Ridge to make it even a longer glade run.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 17, 2012)

I liked the old Flying Goose when it was narrow and twisty.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 17, 2012)

Okemo of New Hampshire, which is good for some I guess... : )


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 17, 2012)

I learned to ski at Sunapee and take my students there every year for our annual ski trip. So, given the busloads of skiers I tow around, Sunapee is probably the eastern ski area I support the most financially. It is a convenient drive from Boston, has a good-sized separate learning area and has consistent grooming and snow-making. Plus, the views of the lake make for great photos on the school website. That being said, I have outgrown this place. The same things that make it work for a beginner or intermediate make it unappealing to skiers of a higher skill-level (not tooting my own horn here but just saying). Sorry, but other than that annual pilgrimage I take with my students, I find no other reason to ski Sunapee. 

To the OP: It sounds like you work for Sunapee. Do you?


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 17, 2012)

Newpylong said:


> Okemo of New Hampshire, which is good for some I guess... : )



IMHO Loon is the Okemo of New Hampshire....


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sounds to me like NH has a few Okemo like ski areas.

Sunapee, Loon, Bretton Woods & if Balsams ever opens again you can add that.

Am I missing any?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 17, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Sounds to me like NH has a few Okemo like ski areas.
> 
> Sunapee, Loon, Bretton Woods & if Balsams ever opens again you can add that.
> 
> Am I missing any?




As does Vermont!


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Puck it said:


> As does Vermont!



Not really.

Even Stratton has some difficult terrain.

Where else?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 17, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Not really.
> 
> Even Stratton has some difficult terrain.
> 
> Where else?



As does Sunapee!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 17, 2012)

i love the not very subtle okemo bashing. did i read they had another record breaking sales year last season despite the crappy winter?


----------



## hammer (Sep 17, 2012)

I thought that at this time of the year we would not be engaging in ski area snobbery...any more ski areas we would like to kick around? :roll:


----------



## Puck it (Sep 17, 2012)

hammer said:


> I thought that at this time of the year we would not be engaging in ski area snobbery...any more ski areas we would like to kick around? :roll:



Maybe, Killington!!!!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Sep 17, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> To the OP: It sounds like you work for Sunapee. Do you?



No I don't work at Sunapee. I'm just a college kid who has skied the mountain for fourteen years. I used to be on the ski team for six years, so I was up every weekend for those six years. I know a whole lot about the mountain, like the secret trails, Tin Can and Outer Lynx.

 Tin can is probably the best kept secret of the mountain. At the flatter top section of Goosebumps you can see a small opening. Follow that into the woods and soon you find yourself on a tight glade created by the ski team, with a huge rocky headwall at the top. It then dumps out at the top of the Duckling double. The lower section of Tin can is easier to find. In between Eggbeater and Flying goose there is a thin chute that is visible from the Triple. More people ski this, but upper Tin Can is a wild ride. For those of you that go to Sunapee again, you should check it out. It's incredible, plus all the snow that blows off North Peak settles there so on a good day you can get some nice face shots.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 17, 2012)

Boston Bulldog said:


> No I don't work at Sunapee. I'm just a college kid who has skied the mountain for fourteen years. I used to be on the ski team for six years, so I was up every weekend for those six years. I know a whole lot about the mountain, like the secret trails, Tin Can and Outer Lynx.
> 
> Tin can is probably the best kept secret of the mountain. At the flatter top section of Goosebumps you can see a small opening. Follow that into the woods and soon you find yourself on a tight glade created by the ski team, with a huge rocky headwall at the top. It then dumps out at the top of the Duckling double. The lower section of Tin can is easier to find. In between Eggbeater and Flying goose there is a thin chute that is visible from the Triple. More people ski this, but upper Tin Can is a wild ride. For those of you that go to Sunapee again, you should check it out. It's incredible, plus all the snow that blows off North Peak settles there so on a good day you can get some nice face shots.



If those are really secret glades why are you talking about them online, not so secret anymore.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MadPadraic (Sep 17, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Sounds to me like NH has a few Okemo like ski areas.
> 
> Sunapee, Loon, Bretton Woods & if Balsams ever opens again you can add that.
> 
> Am I missing any?





steamboat1 said:


> Not really.
> 
> Even Stratton has some difficult terrain.
> 
> Where else?



Don't hate on Loon. Flume and Ripsaw are every bit as steep as anything at Cannon that's ever actually open. Oh, and Flume's surface is usually much scarier than Paulie's.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 18, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i love the not very subtle okemo bashing. did i read they had another record breaking sales year last season despite the crappy winter?




Lol no they didn't...  I don't know of anyone on the East coast who did. I don't see any Okemo bashing though - just people saying there are lots of other mountains like it.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 18, 2012)

Puck it said:


> As does Sunapee!



If Sunapee has difficult terrain my name is Mickey Mouse


----------



## Puck it (Sep 18, 2012)

Newpylong said:


> If Sunapee has difficult terrain my name is Mickey Mouse


 As compared to Stratton and Okemo, Mickey!!!!


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 18, 2012)

lol


----------



## bobbutts (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice character and fun lowish angle runs.  Great groomed snow, often fails to cash in on natural storms, many of the glades are too flat or bad double fall lines.  I only go on weekdays, and the demographic is usually dominated young racers and seniors.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 18, 2012)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Tin can is probably the best kept secret of the mountain. At the flatter top section of Goosebumps you can see a small opening. Follow that into the woods and soon you find yourself on a tight glade created by the ski team, with a huge rocky headwall at the top. It then dumps out at the top of the Duckling double. The lower section of Tin can is easier to find. In between Eggbeater and Flying goose there is a thin chute that is visible from the Triple. More people ski this, but upper Tin Can is a wild ride. For those of you that go to Sunapee again, you should check it out. It's incredible, plus all the snow that blows off North Peak settles there so on a good day you can get some nice face shots.



Thanks for the information. I think I've stumbled on to the lower portion of this secret stash.=) Hope to see you there when I make my annual Sunapee trip.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 18, 2012)

Puck it said:


> As compared to Stratton and Okemo, Mickey!!!!


I'd rather ski Stratton than Sunapee. But Sunapee rather than Okemo. But the point is moot, as I'll never ski any of these three again. :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Sep 18, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I'd rather ski Stratton than Sunapee. But Sunapee rather than Okemo. But the point is moot, as I'll never ski any of these three again. :lol:




Spoiled are we?  I will ski it with others if offered, but it is not first choice by any means.  It is fun on powder days when you ski the glades and the roped off liftlines.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 18, 2012)

Having a personal preference on areas I enjoy and don't care for is hardly being spoiled....


----------



## Puck it (Sep 18, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Having a personal preference on areas I enjoy and don't care for is hardly being spoiled....



You're an angry elf!


----------



## Rikka (Sep 18, 2012)

Three generations of my family called Sunapee our home mountain for years. Great family friendly place. We still hit it a couple times a year. A great mountain for the beginner and intermediate to hone there skill. What Sunapee does, it does well.  Great views and friendly staff. the grooming, I realize it's not for everyone, but it sure is fun to rip the chord in the bowl first thing in the morning.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Sep 18, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Thanks for the information. I think I've stumbled on to the lower portion of this secret stash.=) Hope to see you there when I make my annual Sunapee trip.



yeah, the lower section is easy to spot. it dumps out right under the lift, below where flying goose banks left to the base, you can easliy see the tracks of skiers leaving the woods and heading back to the trail, plus the ski school skies it a lot so you can see a line of kids waiting to drop in. Even if its your first time at Sunapee, you can easily spot it and its really accessable. When do you usually head to Sunapee?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 18, 2012)

Too bad, Lynch blocked the exapsion towards Goshen.  There are some steep shots on that side of the mountain that would have been fun.


----------



## MadPadraic (Sep 18, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I'd rather ski Stratton than Sunapee. But Sunapee rather than Okemo. But the point is moot, as I'll never ski any of these three again. :lol:



Never say never; one day you may find that you've become a grumpy and feeble old man who appreciates the more mellow terrain.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Sep 18, 2012)

Lynch decided that he would not try for another term. Hopefully the next guy who steps in approves the Master plan. I looked at the proposal and out of the 10 or so West Bowl trails, 6 are diamonds.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 18, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Having a personal preference on areas I enjoy and don't care for is hardly being spoiled....



nothing wrong with being picky......

I have my preferences too, but I can't really think of any area I'd say I won't ski ever again.   I've had great days at Stratton, Okemo and Sunapee....almost everywhere I've skied I've had great days except for a few one off's during piss poor conditions. Hell, I'd take all three of those areas over my home mountain of Gunstock in a heartbeat.  I guess I just make the best of being on snow wherever I am and always have fun.  I might not have epic days everywhere, but I do have good days everywhere, because that's what skiing is to me, "a good day, pretty much no matter what."


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 19, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> nothing wrong with being picky......
> 
> I have my preferences too, but I can't really think of any area I'd say I won't ski ever again.   I've had great days at Stratton, Okemo and Sunapee....almost everywhere I've skied I've had great days except for a few one off's during piss poor conditions. Hell, I'd take all three of those areas over my home mountain of Gunstock in a heartbeat.  I guess I just make the best of being on snow wherever I am and always have fun.  I might not have epic days everywhere, but I do have good days everywhere, because that's what skiing is to me, "a good day, pretty much no matter what."



I agree. I have had good days at my least favorite mtn's and bad days at my favorite areas. Like others said I would choose other areas over the ones mentioned but if someone said "hey I got an extra free ticket to Sunapee" I would go in a heart beat.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 19, 2012)

Generally, my preferences have less to do with terrain and more to do with the general vibe I get from an area. All three of these areas require a bus from the parking lot to the lodge which is a non-starter for me right away before I even get into the lodge. The vibe just goes downhill from there for me at all three of those areas. 

I actually enjoyed Stratton's terrain, the trails had a lot of twists and turns. But I don't ever want to ski there again. Why ski at a place I don't enjoy the vibe of when I could spend the same day skiing a place where I enjoy the vibe? So it isn't about the terrain. When I am "grumpy and feeble old man", I'd like to think that I'll still be skiing all my current favorites but perhaps I'll tone things down a bit.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 19, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> but if someone said "hey I got an extra free ticket to Sunapee" I would go in a heart beat.


That's cool. If I ever get a free Sunapee ticket, I'll keep you in mind. :lol:


----------



## hammer (Sep 19, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Generally, my preferences have less to do with terrain and more to do with the general vibe I get from an area. All three of these areas require a bus from the parking lot to the lodge which is a non-starter for me right away before I even get into the lodge. The vibe just goes downhill from there for me at all three of those areas.
> 
> I actually enjoyed Stratton's terrain, the trails had a lot of twists and turns. But I don't ever want to ski there again. Why ski at a place I don't enjoy the vibe of when I could spend the same day skiing a place where I enjoy the vibe? So it isn't about the terrain. When I am "grumpy and feeble old man", I'd like to think that I'll still be skiing all my current favorites but perhaps I'll tone things down a bit.


What is your take on the vibe at Loon or Waterville?  In all honesty from an intermediate's perspective I don't see much difference...although I'd take Loon over Sunapee mainly because there is more terrain variety.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Generally, my preferences have less to do with terrain and more to do with the general vibe I get from an area. All three of these areas require a bus from the parking lot to the lodge which is a non-starter for me right away before I even get into the lodge. The vibe just goes downhill from there for me at all three of those areas.
> 
> I actually enjoyed Stratton's terrain, the trails had a lot of twists and turns. But I don't ever want to ski there again. Why ski at a place I don't enjoy the vibe of when I could spend the same day skiing a place where I enjoy the vibe? So it isn't about the terrain. When I am "grumpy and feeble old man", I'd like to think that I'll still be skiing all my current favorites but perhaps I'll tone things down a bit.



I wouldn't recommend skiing Colorado then.  Save for a handful of areas, pretty much everywhere requires a shuttle bus from parking.  Oh, and some of them will charge you $20 to park.  :lol:  

BTW, should someone put a gun to your head and force you to ski Okemo, Sunapee and Stratton, just get there early.  Sunapee and Stratton both offer parking for several hundred cars within 100 feet of the lifts.  Okemo is a bit further, but their main lot is about the same walk as Smuggs.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 19, 2012)

Vibe?  Just ski!  It is better than working!


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 19, 2012)

agreed!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2012)

I will say that the circumstances that have lead me to ski Okemo, Stratton or Sunapee in recent years have been either for social reasons or a freebie.

A friend of mine is a Stratton pass holder, so I used a SkiVT voucher to ski there.  Okemo I ski with a couple who particularly like ripping groomers and their park.  Sunapee was to meet up with 2knees and powhunter to rip bumps and a few years ago powbmps had a freebie he kicked down to me.

If I'm traveling to VT, I would only choose Stratton or Okemo again based on social reasons, otherwise I'm heading to Northern VT.  I definitely could see myself hitting Sunapee again for good bumps and being an easy 1:30ish commute.  Plenty of days where pretty much everywhere in NH is flat as a pancake and I read about people skiing good freshly seeded bumps on Goose.  I'd rather spend my day skiing that, then ripping groomers at Cannon or Wildcat when their woods aren't in play and they don't have decent bumps available. 

To each their own though.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 19, 2012)

Boston Bulldog said:


> When do you usually head to Sunapee?


Saturday before the Super Bowl. Be there!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 19, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Saturday before the Super Bowl. Be there!



Can I bring Riv?


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 19, 2012)

^ Only if you have a free ticket.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 19, 2012)

hammer said:


> What is your take on the vibe at Loon or Waterville?  In all honesty from an intermediate's perspective I don't see much difference...although I'd take Loon over Sunapee mainly because there is more terrain variety.


Don't care for either though Loon can be entertaining mid-week. Weekend... forget about it (unless it is an off peak weekend, late season is okay). I would ski Loon on a free or reduced ticket as long as it wasn't a busy weekend. Actually, I want to ski South Peak, haven't been there since it opened. Haven't skied Waterville in a long time. It is a zoo without the entertainment value. Sunapee or Waterville would be a tough call for me.

@DHS: I have a few places out west I want to ski eventually. I don't think Colorado is even in the top 20 (Wolf Creek looks interesting).


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2012)

Abasin or Loveland aren't in your top 20? 

they both offer great parking


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Don't care for either though Loon can be entertaining mid-week. Weekend... forget about it (unless it is an off peak weekend, late season is okay). I would ski Loon on a free or reduced ticket as long as it wasn't a busy weekend. Actually, I want to ski South Peak, haven't been there since it opened. Haven't skied Waterville in a long time. It is a zoo without the entertainment value. Sunapee or Waterville would be a tough call for me.
> 
> @DHS: I have a few places out west I want to ski eventually. I don't think Colorado is even in the top 20 (Wolf Creek looks interesting).


Alta is awesome, and powder probably has that vibe.


Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 19, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Abasin or Loveland aren't in your top 20?
> 
> they both offer great parking


Utah, Wyoming, and Montana are all much higher on the list. Actually, Crested Butte is right up there so that and Wolf Creek in CO interest me. I'm sure A Basin and Loveland are great but on paper they just don't interest me as much as the others.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 19, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Utah, Wyoming, and Montana are all much higher on the list. Actually, Crested Butte is right up there so that and Wolf Creek in CO interest me. I'm sure A Basin and Loveland are great but on paper they just don't interest me as much as the others.




You would probably dig Telluride. 

Honestly you seriously need to make that trip soon. Start with Utah...specifically Snowbird. 

Abasin and LL are good times all around.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Utah, Wyoming, and Montana are all much higher on the list. Actually, Crested Butte is right up there so that and Wolf Creek in CO interest me. I'm sure A Basin and Loveland are great but on paper they just don't interest me as much as the others.





Steamboatbhas nice hippies vibe too ,just do not wait into spring, strong son and lower elevation not very good, trees are amazing!


----------



## MadPadraic (Sep 20, 2012)

I've never had to park in the shuttle lots at Sunapee, but there is a reason for this: if I'm getting up early I'm heading somewhere else.  Sunapee is a "oh crap, it's 11am, let's drive for 90 minutes and get in a half day" place for me. In the afternoon there is plenty of parking.

To each their own, but some of the nicest people I've ever met on lifts were at Breck.


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 20, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Actually, Crested Butte is right up there



That's somewhat of an ironic choice.  But yeah, pretty much all of the Southern Colorado stuff has a much different vibe than the more Northern stuff.  Except for Powderhorn, Sunlight and Cooper.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 20, 2012)

MadPadraic said:


> I've never had to park in the shuttle lots at Sunapee, but there is a reason for this: if I'm getting up early I'm heading somewhere else.  Sunapee is a "oh crap, it's 11am, let's drive for 90 minutes and get in a half day" place for me.



I have never had to park in the shuttle lots either but for a different reason. If I go there I go early and usually on a weekday. Front few row park every time.


----------



## David Metsky (Sep 20, 2012)

Since Crested Butte and Sunapee are run by the same folks, a seasons pass at Sunapee is honored at CB.  I've skied lots of places out west, and CB is special even by those standards.  There's terrain there that just can't be matched.


----------



## hammer (Sep 20, 2012)

MadPadraic said:


> I've never had to park in the shuttle lots at Sunapee, but there is a reason for this: if I'm getting up early I'm heading somewhere else.  Sunapee is a "oh crap, it's 11am, let's drive for 90 minutes and get in a half day" place for me. In the afternoon there is plenty of parking.
> 
> To each their own, but some of the nicest people I've ever met on lifts were at Breck.


Sunapee is definitely a place where it helps to get to early.  When we go on a Sunday morning unless it's around a holiday we can usually get in the first lot.  Also, the lift lines aren't too bad for the first few hours.  Sunday afternoons can be a bit of a show with the NH resident discount as well.

That said, it is an area for the masses (which as an intermediate I've had to get used to).  From a vibe/crowd perspective, when I think about it I'd rather go to Ragged or Gunstock although Ragged's snowmaking terrain is more limited.

Although it's smaller, I do want to make sure I get to Crotched this season.  I'm guessing the HSQ will be a major improvement.


----------



## bobbutts (Sep 20, 2012)

Don't forget Whaleback when there's natural snow on the ground.  Especially if you don't like the crowds, grooming, and pitch at Sunapee.  It's got a surprising variety of steeper trails and glades and it seems like everyone here skips it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 20, 2012)

bobbutts said:


> Don't forget Whaleback when there's natural snow on the ground.  Especially if you don't like the crowds, grooming, and pitch at Sunapee.  It's got a surprising variety of steeper trails and glades and it seems like everyone here skips it.


Only skied there once & it was awhile ago (before it closed in 2001). My recollection is that it was a pretty good mountain albeit small. Some fairly challenging & varied terrain. My daughter was very young at the time & I remember having a lot of fun with her in the tubing park after skiing. Food in the cafeteria was good & inexpensive but that was under different ownership. Don't know if it's the same today. I'd be willing to give it another shot but it's a little out of my way being I drive up from NYC & stay on the western side of the Greens near K. Very rarely do I drive up I-91. I know it's just off I-89 if I recall correctly.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 20, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> That's somewhat of an ironic choice.  But yeah, pretty much all of the Southern Colorado stuff has a much different vibe than the more Northern stuff.  Except for Powderhorn, Sunlight and Cooper.


It may be owned by the Muellers but it is one of the top free skiing mountains in the country.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> It may be owned by the Muellers but it is one of the top free skiing mountains in the country.



My only hesitation with considering CB as a ski destination is my understanding is it has some of the most inconsistent natural snowfall in Colorado.  I know the terrain there is world class, but I kind of view it as the "Magic" of Colorado, with places like Abasin and Loveland being more the MRGs with far more natural snow on average.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 20, 2012)

Had a banger of a time ripping the bumps on FG with Deadheadskier and 2knees a bunch of years ago.. We gotta make it up there this year. Was Powbmps with us??

Steveo


----------



## darent (Sep 22, 2012)

went once to check it out, . had my googles stolen off my helmet when I went to get a drink, too crowded on weekends, haven't been back


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Sep 25, 2012)

Just got the Season Pass holder annual "What's new" letter

What's new a Sunapee: Expanded beck Brook Glades, New Snowguns, Air Bag


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 25, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> My only hesitation with considering CB as a ski destination is my understanding is it has some of the most inconsistent natural snowfall in Colorado. I know the terrain there is world class, but I kind of view it as the "Magic" of Colorado, with places like Abasin and Loveland being more the MRGs with far more natural snow on average.



I actually looked into a CB vacation last year before ditching at the last minute.  You are correct about the ski resort proper, but the backcountry options that are accessible has much higher snowfall totals, according to Tony Crocker:
http://173.193.223.192/~bestsnow/swconet.htm


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 25, 2012)

Opening the 30th! Get Pumped!


----------



## puckoach (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok, read thru this dated thread.   Nothing since it opened.  Hmmmm.....

Anyway, heading there Friday, and never been.

Greens to Blues interest, rather than blue to blacks,  heck I'm old.....

What to expect ?   What to do, where to park, Lodge, easiest bathrooms to use etc.    Hit me....

(Sorry for the second post below, didn't see this one today, until new one went up)


----------



## puckoach (Jan 24, 2013)

Am headed there tomorrow.  Never been before.   

What can you tell me about where to park, lodge, lifts, etc.   I'm more of a green/blue guy.   Got old while I wasn't watching.....

Thus, bathroom access is a consideration as well !!!


----------



## bobbutts (Jan 24, 2013)

puckoach said:


> Am headed there tomorrow.  Never been before.
> 
> What can you tell me about where to park, lodge, lifts, etc.   I'm more of a green/blue guy.   Got old while I wasn't watching.....
> 
> Thus, bathroom access is a consideration as well !!!



To the right when you get into the main lot is the South Peak area, these are all green trails.  It's not a bad walk from parking there to the main lodge (bathrooms downstairs ).    If you're feeling green, you can start at South Peak, all short and easy runs.  You can connect to the Sunapee Express if you stay skiers right on the way down.  Ridge off of the Sunapee Express is the easiest run top to bottom, if you can handle that no problem, you should be able to take any of the blues off the top.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 24, 2013)

Try to get there early and park right up front in the lot between the two lodges. I usually end up in the old lodge on the left of the lot. The other lodge is a lot nicer but never seem to go in that one not sure why. Maybe because the bar is in the old lodge :blink:. Anyway there are some nice blue cruisers - even the groomed blacks are not that tough. The Sunbowl has some blues that cruise well. The middle of the mountain under and near the Express lift may have what you are looking for as well. pretty much stay away from the Spruce triple which is mostly all park. I have never skied on the learning South peak area but that is where you will find obviously the most greens and a blue or 2


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2013)

puckoach said:


> Am headed there tomorrow. Never been before.
> 
> What can you tell me about where to park, lodge, lifts, etc. I'm more of a green/blue guy. Got old while I wasn't watching.....
> 
> Thus, bathroom access is a consideration as well !!!



What can you tell me about where to park - Main Lot right next to the Beach if you can get there about 20-30 minutes before opening you be right up to Flyway
Lodge - Older lodge is better since the bar is there Bathrooms by the ticket office.  UPper lodge ones are downstairs and summit has bathrooms.
lifts - HSQ, Sunbowl Quad and NP tripela re the only lifts you will need.
I'm more of a green/blue guy. Got old while I wasn't watching.....  Hit everything, none of the blacks are even close to being steep.  Goosbumps is the only one and it is not open.  Blastoff is a black on the top and it is only steep on the drop in for 50 ft.


----------



## hammer (Jan 24, 2013)

Puck it said:


> What can you tell me about where to park - Main Lot right next to the Beach if you can get there about 20-30 minutes before opening you be right up to Flyway
> Lodge - Older lodge is better since the bar is there Bathrooms by the ticket office.  UPper lodge ones are downstairs and summit has bathrooms.
> lifts - HSQ, Sunbowl Quad and NP tripela re the only lifts you will need.
> I'm more of a green/blue guy. Got old while I wasn't watching.....  Hit everything, none of the blacks are even close to being steep.  Goosbumps is the only one and it is not open.  Blastoff is a black on the top and it is only steep on the drop in for 50 ft.


+1, if you have any significant experience none of the trails should be too difficult.  The only blacks that could be a challenge are those on North Peak and that's because Upper Flying Goose has bumps and Lynx, while not steeper than other blacks on the main mountain IMO, is consistently pitched for most of it's length.  

Was there this past Sunday and they did a good job on the groomers, only hit scratch a few times and that wasn't until the afternoon.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 24, 2013)

I always stay in the Sun Bowl and avoid going down to the base area unless it's at the end of the day. The lines on the Sunapee Express on weekends can be brutal.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> I always stay in the Sun Bowl and avoid going down to the base area unless it's at the end of the day. The lines on the Sunapee Express on weekends can be brutal.


  There is a trick to beating the line though and it is not the singles either.


----------



## hammer (Jan 24, 2013)

Puck it said:


> There is a trick to beating the line though and it is not the singles either.


So what is the trick?  Feel free to PM if you want...I do go there on occasional weekends so any tricks to beat the lines on the HSQ would be useful.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 24, 2013)

^ Please share by PM. I am headed there next week to take my class on our annual Sunapee pilgrimage.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2013)

Done


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 24, 2013)

Puck it said:


> There is a trick to beating the line though and it is not the singles either.



Which would you suggest:
1. Bring a young cousin with you and sneaking into the Snow School line?
2. Tape a white cross on to the back of my red jacket?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2013)

That would be cheating


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 24, 2013)

You aint cheatin, you aint trying.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 25, 2013)

powhunter said:


> Had a banger of a time ripping the bumps on FG with Deadheadskier and 2knees a bunch of years ago.. We gotta make it up there this year. Was Powbmps with us??
> 
> Steveo



How about monday or tuesday next week?  That was a good time for sure.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 25, 2013)

Got both days off


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 25, 2013)

Puck it said:


> There is a trick to beating the line though and it is not the singles either.



SHHHHHH!!!! I use the same trick. Works like a charm


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 25, 2013)

Puck it said:


> What can you tell me about where to park - Main Lot right next to the Beach if you can get there about 20-30 minutes before opening you be right up to Flyway
> Lodge - Older lodge is better since the bar is there Bathrooms by the ticket office.  UPper lodge ones are downstairs and summit has bathrooms.
> lifts - HSQ, Sunbowl Quad and NP tripela re the only lifts you will need.
> I'm more of a green/blue guy. Got old while I wasn't watching.....  Hit everything, none of the blacks are even close to being steep.  Goosbumps is the only one and it is not open.  Blastoff is a black on the top and it is only steep on the drop in for 50 ft.




I think Goosebumps just opened. Anyways good luck puckroach and good planning. Sunapee sucks on the weekends


----------



## puckoach (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks to all for the advice !   Was there Friday and it was very nice.

Cold scared many off, so it was quite "empty", even for a weekday.   I was there as part of a TV promotion, and it sounded like 200 out of 250 no showed.   Had to register in the old Lodge, and was able to park at the front door, at 9:30.

Probably did every trail.  But, Ridge was the favorite.   

Having started in leather boots with cable bindings, and already holding an AARP card, I'm just a cruiser guy at this point of life.  


Would certainly go there again.  But, am still seeking that area that has a ton of trails like Ridge !


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2013)

puckoach said:


> Thanks to all for the advice ! Was there Friday and it was very nice.
> 
> Cold scared many off, so it was quite "empty", even for a weekday. I was there as part of a TV promotion, and it sounded like 200 out of 250 no showed. Had to register in the old Lodge, and was able to park at the front door, at 9:30.
> 
> ...



Try Bretton Woods.


----------



## David Metsky (Jan 28, 2013)

We were at Sunapee on Saturday, still pretty cold and the crowds were low as a result.  Snow was surprisingly good, especially in the Bowl.  Stayed there in the morning while the sun was hitting it, called it early in the afternoon (the advantage of free tickets) for a beer in Goosefeathers.  Sunapee doesn't have too much challenging terrain (all the glades were closed) but the groomers certainly do a great job with the snow they have.

Saw a kid with an AlpineZone.com sticker on his helmet, blue Obermyer jacket - related to anyone here?


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 28, 2013)

Any of you folks heading to Sunapee on Saturday?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Any of you folks heading to Sunapee on Saturday?



Nope, I will be at Someday River for the first time!!!!


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 28, 2013)

^ You mean Someday Bigger.:angry: If you need tips about skiing my home hill, send me a PM.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> ^ You mean Someday Bigger.:angry: If you need tips about skiing my home hill, send me a PM.


  I was not trying to PO you completely.  But you did it to yourself!


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 28, 2013)

^It's all good, man. We're secure in our place in the world.


----------



## David Metsky (Jan 28, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Nope, I will be at Someday River for the first time!!!!


We'll be there as well, although we might head to the Tele fest at Mt Abram on Saturday.


----------



## Prolifious (Jan 28, 2013)

Yo man you slide with the deck and grind with the trucks.


----------



## jude1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Boston Bulldog said:


> What is the opinion about this place around here? I grew up on the ski team here, and even though it may be pretty flat area and is over groomed, it still is a special place to me. What are your experiences at Sunapee? Plus Flying Goose is one of the best mogul trails in the east (My opinion)



good little mountain, but it has lousy cell phone service!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2013)

jude1 said:


> good little mountain, but it has lousy cell phone service!


Sprint works great until you get down to 103.


----------



## jamcruiseVT (Jan 28, 2013)

Good mountain, and easy to get to from UNH.


----------



## 57stevey (Jan 28, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Try Bretton Woods.



This. Totally.


----------



## spiderpig (Jan 29, 2013)

Puck it said:


> There is a trick to beating the line though and it is not the singles either.



Yeah, it's called getting in the line with the least amount of people. I think that puts it nicely without giving it away. However, the singles line worked pretty well for me and two others on a crowded Saturday, first one of 2013, but that was my first time ever at Sunapee, so I'm sure it is more crowded on holidays.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 29, 2013)

spiderpig said:


> Yeah, it's called getting in the line with the least amount of people. I think that puts it nicely without giving it away. However, the singles line worked pretty well for me and two others on a crowded Saturday, first one of 2013, but that was my first time ever at Sunapee, so I'm sure it is more crowded on holidays.


 Little more than that.  Do not follow the Lemmings!!!!


----------



## David Metsky (Jan 29, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Little more than that.  Do not follow the Lemmings!!!!


Just load from the other side of the lift line, it's not rocket science.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 29, 2013)

David Metsky said:


> Just load from the other side of the lift line, it's not rocket science.




DUDE!!!!!! You know how many yahoos monitor this forum.  You weren't suppose to type that!!!!!


----------



## spiderpig (Jan 29, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Little more than that.  Do not follow the Lemmings!!!!



Don't get in the BAAAA line with the sheep.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 25, 2013)

Well, the 'ol childhood mountain is opening this Friday! I'll be celebrating Thanksgiving at my parents condo on the harbor with the fam, and hopefully I can escape for a few turns. If you're there, look for a college age guy with a black/red jacket and a  helmet with a large Sugarloaf sticker on the side. Drop by and say hi!

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 6, 2014)

Moved to the Sunapee area a few years ago and have been a passholder since.  Best mountain in southern NH.  

I'd really like to hear from anyone who knows anything about the side & backcountry off of Mt. Sunapee, as well as info on the unmarked terrain.  Please private message me and I'll owe you a beer at Goosefeathers.  I already know about some of the off-map terrain, but I'd really like to ski the whole mountain.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 6, 2014)

mountainjam said:


> Moved to the Sunapee area a few years ago and have been a passholder since.  Best mountain in southern NH.
> 
> I'd really like to hear from anyone who knows anything about the side & backcountry off of Mt. Sunapee, as well as info on the unmarked terrain.  Please private message me and I'll owe you a beer at Goosefeathers.  I already know about some of the off-map terrain, but I'd really like to ski the whole mountain.



You should PM Powbmps.  He doesn't post here much anymore but he is an amazing skier and it's his home mtn.  If you get in touch with him my only advice would be to follow him at your own risk.....


----------



## jack97 (Feb 6, 2014)

2knees said:


> You should PM Powbmps.  He doesn't post here much anymore but he is an amazing skier and it's his home mtn.  If you get in touch with him my only advice would be to *follow him at your own risk*.....



lol...  yeah, he posted a vid where he went down a steep ridge on under the sunbowl lift. I've seen that (unmarked) trail and probally his tracks that season,  doesn't surprise me he can pull that off.


----------

